# Why the hate on Russia



## RiotSecurity (Nov 12, 2013)

It seems a ton more hate on Russia recently, well I understand most of the malware, exploit kits, etc. originate from Russia, but if you look at the things Russia has done that isn't "evil" ...

1) Kaspersky Internet Security / Anti-Virus : Russian

There is more, I just can't list them all on my phone, but one of the largest countries for sending malware, etc. is also one of the largest anti-virus systems.

Edit: Also BHK creator was arrested by Russian police, see they do track these people down and arrest them.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Nov 12, 2013)

I don't understand this accusation.

Where do you see hate on Russia?

In response to your question, look at Russia's upper class.  Some are entrepreneurs who utilized the opportunity the fall of the USSR to gain personal wealth (most were previous mobsters).  US cold-war era propaganda also plays an impact especially since the President of Russia is a former KGB agent.  

While US may have similar qualities/traits with their social structure (and possible leaders), Russia's "version" is less kept "hush hush" and is more openly known.  

This has also seeped into Today's media ideology.  I mean did you see the US media's reaction to Putin's Open Letter to America?  Some people in the media were stating Putin was trying to corrupt Americans and completely disagreed with him.  Others stated that while Putin is an individual to be wary of, his observation/statement/proposed action is something we need to reflect on and change.  

Obviously most of these are horribly generalized but it gets the point across (I'm speaking purely from observation and these do not reflect my own personal opinions on the matter).  

Also don't forget, many people do see Russia as one of the major centers for crime and mobsters.


----------



## peterw (Nov 12, 2013)

It is about the vds6 discussion: http://vpsboard.com/topic/2524-servers-in-unusual-locations/

Reason could be how hosting companies in Russia handle business.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Nov 12, 2013)

Hm...

So... 4 comments from 3 individuals == large hate on Russia when the topic of hosting in Russia is mentioned?  Or am I missing something here?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Nov 12, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Hm...
> 
> So... 4 comments from 3 individuals == large hate on Russia when the topic of hosting in Russia is mentioned?  Or am I missing something here?


I think someone's just trying to get the drama wagon rolling.


----------



## KuJoe (Nov 12, 2013)

In Soviet Russia, drama wagon rolls you.


----------



## Zigara (Nov 12, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> I think someone's just trying to get the drama wagon rolling.


It seems that is all this RiotSecurity guy does. Another worthless troll.


----------



## peterw (Nov 12, 2013)

Maybe the vestaCP discussion added some drama too.


----------



## RLT (Nov 12, 2013)

Nothing wrong with Russia some beautiful women there.  Now the field rations they fed their soldiers...that's worth hating.


----------



## RiotSecurity (Nov 12, 2013)

No, I'm talking in a general sense guys, not just related to the topics here.

It just feels like everyone is against Russia and the businesses, etc. (ex: Hosting companies, etc)


----------



## switsys (Nov 12, 2013)

RiotSecurity said:


> It just feels like everyone is against Russia and the businesses, etc. (ex: Hosting companies, etc)


I don't recognize this at all.


----------



## RiotSecurity (Nov 12, 2013)

switsys said:


> I don't recognize this at all.


Then you're eyes are not open.


----------



## switsys (Nov 12, 2013)

RiotSecurity said:


> Then you're eyes are not open.


They are. Maybe the problem is that you have a very vivid imagination ?


----------



## cfg.co.in (Nov 13, 2013)

Indians love russians 

May be you have met the wrong set of  people.


----------



## ComputerTrophy (Nov 13, 2013)

Russia tends to be a hub of illegal content. Also, I'm sure Russia's law ethics have caused Putin to deserved the Nobel Peace Prize /sarcasm. http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/politics/give-russian-president-vladimir-putin-nobel-peace-prize-says-former-labour-peer-8881942.html


----------



## Gary (Nov 13, 2013)

RiotSecurity said:


> No, I'm talking in a general sense guys, not just related to the topics here.


Specifically what, then?


----------



## mitgib (Nov 13, 2013)

Why is there no ignore feature?


----------



## MartinD (Nov 13, 2013)

There is


----------



## MannDude (Nov 13, 2013)

mitgib said:


> Why is there no ignore feature?


Click on your profile tab at the top right and you should see 'manage ignored users' at the bottom.

I'll see if there is a better ignore plugin than the one that ships stock. People complain about the stock one.


----------



## mitgib (Nov 14, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Click on your profile tab at the top right and you should see 'manage ignored users' at the bottom.
> 
> I'll see if there is a better ignore plugin than the one that ships stock. People complain about the stock one.


Maybe look at who is the most ignored user and see if they might deserve a kick to the curb

And thanks, found the feature, something that would make it easier would be cool


----------



## RiotSecurity (Nov 14, 2013)

So MannDude, you might as well lock this, seeing how you state your opinion and get shit on.

OK, thanks.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Nov 14, 2013)




----------

